# Kindle DXG - battery empty, but won't charge



## dankeys

Hi all,

I have a Kindle DX graphite here that I last used about two months ago.  During that time, the battery depleted causing the "Critical Battery / Your battery is empty" message to appear on screen.  Also, the DX is now totally unresponsive.

I tried to charge it for several hours, but the yellow charge light hasn't come on at all.  I've also tried the 30 second hard reset procedure, both powered and unpowered, but nothing at all has happened.

Does this only tell me that the battery is dead, can no longer be charged, and needs replacing, or is there some sort of other problem?  I've ordered a replacement battery assuming that will fix it.

Anything else I should consider or could try?  Thanks-


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, the battery is definitely dead.  But the fact that you plug in the charger and nothing happens may mean there's a problem with the connection.  Especially if the light won't come on.

I'd double check to be sure you got a good connection but if you can't get the light to go on at all there's not much else to do.  No way of knowing if a new battery would fix it unless you try.  

I assume it's out of warranty, but you might still contact Kindle CS -- they may have some available they can sell you at a reduced price if you really want the DX size.  Or may offer you a credit toward a different Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Also,, I'm not sure what "several hours" is, but you might try plugging it in and leaving it on overnight.  Sometimes the batteries are so dead they can't output the signal for the charging light--I've had that happen on my K1.  Scared me half to death.

Betsy


----------



## Morf

The problem with lithium batteries is that if they discharge completely they are incapable of taking a charge again, even though the cells are otherwise fine. For this reason, they have circuitry which switches off the device before the battery is completely flat.

However, if the battery is left in this condition for any length of time, the internal leakage causes the battery to flatten below the point of no return.

Although I agree with Ann to check the charger, plug and cable, the lack of a light may not mean there is a connection problem - normally the light is only lit by the device once the battery has started to take a charge. If the battery is completely dead and won't take a charge, then no light.

It's possible - and only possible - that as Betsy recommends, if you leave the device plugged in overnight or even for a couple of days, this may result in "kickstarting" the battery back to life.

Personally I'd check the supply and cable (plug another suitable device in and make sure that charges), then I'd give it at least 48 hours - don't touch it, try to not even look at it! If you're lucky, it might take a charge. As a final check, after the 48 hours, unplug and try the reset procedure - make sure you hold the switch for at least 30-40 seconds even if something happens on the screen.

If not, then replacing the battery or the device itself is probably the only solution.


----------



## LDB

You might try using a different cable if you have a different one that fits.


----------



## dankeys

I'll have to pick up another cable to try, though I have verified that the cable does work as it charges my bluetooth headset fine, as well as the charger which works with it and other devices.

If it's just a dead battery, that's ok, I've got a replacement on the way, but it could take two weeks before it arrives here to Macau.  Hopefully nothing happened to the Kindle itself.  

I'll try leaving it plugged in the next 48 hours and report back!


----------



## Morf

dankeys said:


> Hopefully nothing happened to the Kindle itself.


If you mean that you hope the flat battery hasn't lost your content, then the answer is a definite maybe!  Theoretically the flash memory should be OK, but no promises.

If you mean you hope the problem is the battery not the kindle: well, of course that's the chance you take when you buy a replacement battery when the device is dead.

I suppose the only consolation is that if the replacement battery doesn't fix it, you're only worse off by the cost of the battery: you can still try talking to Amazon - as Ann mentioned, they are very good with out of warranty failures, they'll usually offer you a discount on something new.

They may not have any DXG's left (but you can always ask).

They'll want the old Kindle back, but don't worry: as far as I am aware they don't go to the effort of checking if you've pulled it apart to replace the battery, they just want to avoid fraudulant claims (report your old one bust when it's fine, get a new one then sell the new one and keep using the old one).


----------



## dankeys

48 hours but still no sign of charging.    The new battery is on the way.

I'm not worried about the content, it's all backed up.  I'm only out $10 if the battery doesn't work, still I'm mildly optimistic this will fix it.  To be continued...


----------



## wvpeach

With many lithium battery powered devices you need to plug them into a computer to charge once they go completely dead. If you get the install screen on your computer when you plug it in, close it there is nothing to install and often if you walk through that process it won't charge the Kindle anymore. Plug that Kindle into a running computer and leave it. Sometimes it happens rather quickly sometimes it can take overnight. 

  If after several hours of charging via computer you don't get the USB screen message then unplug it and hold down the home button and the power switch over at the same time for about 30 seconds then release and plug right back in to computer it should reset if there is any hope for it at all.


----------



## dankeys

Battery arrived, installed in a snap, plugged it in, immediate yellow light, charged up green in a couple of hours, and we're back to normal.  Thanks all for the help!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gad to hear it, dankeys!

Hope you hang around and discuss some of the books you've been reading in the Book Corner.

Betsy


----------

